# Dvd-r Discs Not Being Read In The Drive That Burnt Them.



## sgould (May 7, 2016)

I have a 2010 iMac with a Superdrive. It is running OSX 10.7.5 

Yesterday I burnt several DVR-R discs in order to archive material.  They were burnt at slow speed and verified correctly.  I opened them and checked that all the files were named correctly and had the same size.  All was OK.

Today I went to check something and all three discs that I burnt on the iMac yesterday, show up on the Desktop as a Burn Folder named  "Untitled DVD" with no content.

When I put them into my 2012 MacBookPro running ElCapitan 10.11.4 they read perfectly.

I also burnt a bigger disc, a double layer DVD+R DL which burnt but failed verification.  That disc appears to be OK and have all the files and can be read by both the iMac and the MacBookPro.

The iMac will read original commercial CD & DVD discs as well as some CD-R discs that I have been sent by others.

The discs I have been using are Maxell DVD-R single layer - the ones that are having problems. And Verbatim DVD+R DL double layer that are not verifying after burning, but seem to be OK.

Is it the Maxell disc that's a problem?  Is there a fault with my Superdrive? It seems odd that it's only the single layer discs in one machine that won't read...


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2016)

Maybe sinc the drive is so old have you run a CD/DBD lense cleaning disk yet?


----------



## SGilbert (May 7, 2016)

Superdrive's are notoriously flaky and prone to failure. If it were me, which it was once, I'd look into a GOOD external burner.


----------



## sgould (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  I do have a lens cleaner.  I'll give it a try. 

But last time I tried one in my old MacMini, it wouldn't come out!!


----------

